# Cugine pre-release event



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

The Cugine line of cigars by Arganese Cigars was pre-released yesterday at Famous Smoke shop in Easton, PA. Gene Arganese and Joe Gannascoli (Vito from The Sopranos, if you didn't already know that) were both there. I only got my picture taken with Joe though. I have yet to get one taken with Gene. He's just always talking and I hate to interrupt him. 

It seemed to me to be a good turnout. I picked up a bundle of the maduro robustos. The boxes aren't ready yet so they are only in bundles for now. I think I heard them say they'll be ready for release in February?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pic, how are the smokes?


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice pic. Hope the cigars are good.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ron you should have said hi. i was there


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

looks like a great event!

hes comming to our store on tuesday!

also glad to see hes a ranger fan


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup Ron!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like fun...so how are the new cigars??


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pic Ron, I do in fact see that ugly mug of Doogie in the back ground...... :thumb:

Just kindin' Doog, glad to see the new cigars are coing out soon. I hope to be able to herf with you at Schlesingers soon!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I smoked one when he was here in Sugarland for the Texas Fest. I don't think the one I smoked was a Maduro. ANyway it had a great burn and a good flavor. I would for sure try them again.


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Go Bucs!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great event. I wanted to go but had a family commitment. Can't wait to hear some reviews on the new line.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i see doogie in the background!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

looks like fun hes coming to my shop this month how are the sticks


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Doogie said:


> Ron you should have said hi. i was there


sorry, i did not know that. next time. were you the tall one in the black w/ the glasses.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Looks like fun...so how are the new cigars??


i haven't tried the maduro yet, letting them rest in my cooler, but the connecticut wrapper robusto I had at the event was actually pretty good. good flavfor, great burn, nice draw. tough to say if it deserves a $5 price yet, i'll have to try another one to determine that.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

ronhoffman2 said:


> sorry, i did not know that. next time. were you the tall one in the black w/ the glasses.


its ok bro. being the mad herfer i thought everybody knows me


----------

